# Best CHEAP cigar



## RonGill (Jun 1, 2005)

So I do a search on "best $1 cigar" and I get basically every thread with the word "cigar" in it! So I'm starting another thread.

Due to a change in life situation my financials need to be carefully attended to and I need to get out from under the $3-$6 per cigar "habit" I've gotten into.

So. . . fellow BOTLs...name em and who's your supplier. Right now I'm nearly OUT so I'll probably order me up a couple of 5 packs of something but I'm a regular contributor to C-bid so I'd certainly go there too.

Thanks  , and I'll keep searching.

chop


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

The best cheap cigar I keep around is the "Flor de Oliva Torpedo" . 

Singles run me $2.00 a stick, but you can get them for around $40.00 for a bundle of 25 ($1.60 per). I really enjoy this cigar. I would classify it as mild-medium in body. The wrapper is a little sweet upon first taste. It burns really well, the aroma is pleasant, and the smoke is creamy-dense (more than you expect) and I would say it has a nice short-medium finish. I highly recommend it if you are looking for a budget smoke.

:2


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Bid on Cameroon Legend and 5 Vegas coronas by the box at the devil's site. Bid $25 early and hopefuly if you do that a few times you will get lucky.


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

La Vieja Habana are also a good choice for a nice cheap smoke.


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

RonGill said:


> So I do a search on "best $1 cigar" and I get basically every thread with the word "cigar" in it! So I'm starting another thread.
> 
> Due to a change in life situation my financials need to be carefully attended to and I need to get out from under the $3-$6 per cigar "habit" I've gotten into.
> 
> ...


Here are a few, keep in mind I've never tried the value line. Frank
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/catDisp.asp?cat=90&page=all 
or try FSS and see if you can snag free shipping on a low cost bundle.
http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/search/stats.cfm/inum/22566

LVH is a good choice too.


----------



## B-Dub (Apr 25, 2006)

I'll second the Flor de Oliva's. After many recommendations, I bought a bundle of churchills. Actually one of the better smokes I've enjoyed. http://www.longashes2u.com has the best prices I've seen on these smokes.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Search for posts made by txmatt. He has guided many to the good, cheap stuff! Otherwise, cbid is a good place.

:ms NCRM


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

el mejor espresso at cbid.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

CONSUEGRA CIGARS or as the world knows them "connies" from JRs. These are seconds of Punch, Hoyo de Monterrey, Excalibur, El Rey del Mundo, JR Ultimates, etc. Great value bundle. You will now and again get a bad stick but it goes the other way to, some of my top smokes ever have been connies. #9m $22 for 25


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Take a look at this $2 a cigar is pretty good for this


----------



## jcruz1027 (Apr 10, 2006)

Consuegra Cigars are in my opinion the best inexpensive cigar out there...


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Padron Londres Maduro. They are pretty cheap $2.30 a piece.


----------



## dergib (May 11, 2006)

Amercian Stogies Robusto Maduro, good smoke for about $2.00 a stick.


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

Perdomo's "fresh-rolled" Cuban Wheel (50 count) torps or double coronas....usually get them for $70.00 or less bidding on Cbid or 80.00 at Cigars International.


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

The user Punch has a good thread on his favorite cheap smokes:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=14308&highlight=cheap

Very thorough, he even considers Machine Mades (and then dismisses them :r ).


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

onlyonerm said:


> Take a look at this $2 a cigar is pretty good for this


I'm looking, but I ain't seeing :r

Trilogy is a good inexpensive smoke.


----------



## B-Dub (Apr 25, 2006)

How close are connies to the originals? I really like Punch rothschilds and I've been wanting to get a box, but if I can save some cash with the connie #9's, I'm all for it. But I don't know about em.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> I'm looking, but I ain't seeing :r
> 
> Trilogy is a good inexpensive smoke.


Sorry, forgot the link

http://www.phatash.com/finditem.cfm?itemid=6359


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Cusano bundle - 20/$36 at my local b &m

FSS had Famous 3k 20/$39 free s/h

Triology's good choice too


----------



## pabstman (Mar 31, 2006)

Try Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte's from JR's. One of the best under $2 smokes ever.


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

So many good suggestions. The FdO's are a very good value as are Consuegras, although I don't buy these anymore. They used to exist in abundance in my humi, but I've gotten into other smokes that do more for me now. I would agree with PadronMe, I really like the Padron Londres Maduros, for the price (although a smaller cigar). Padron Fumas were a GREAT value as well (about $1.50 a stick) but these have gone bye bye.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

La finca maduros...robusto and 54's..also Sancho panza double maduros..

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

On Cigarbid watch for some of these and bid $25 - $30 right after the auction opens.
Indian Tabac Classic
Indian Tabac Cuban Corojo
Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend
Conga by La Perla Habana
Sherpa
Connecticut Yankee
Puros Indios

On JRCigars Check out:
Maria Mancini
Sancho Panza, SP Double Maduro, SP Extra-Fuerte
La Finca
Belinda Black (DON'T get these from CI/CBID)

Lusitania from Mikescigars and Yellow Jacket from 2Guys are some pretty good Perdomo made smokes - just age them 3 months before smoking.

Holt's has La Rosa Especial for on closeout in this range.
The Famous Nicaraguan 3000 is a great pick too, these will soon be gone.

-Matt-


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

Really good cheap cigar

http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/search/sr.cfm/st/search


----------



## only on the weekend (Oct 24, 2005)

check out j&r 5 packs good prices cao brazilia $12.75 for a fiver for instance you cant beat that price


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

Trilogy and Sherpa come to mind. The Don Elias aren't bad either (seemingly on everlasting closeout at CI).

I'll, once again, go against the grain and say the FdOs aren't really all that special even at their price point. To each his own.


----------



## Fumioso (Apr 28, 2006)

Mayorga (especially the maduro, though that's more like 2 bucks/stick) and Mantequilla from JR Cigars; Indian Tabac and Puros Indios can be had for cheap on Cbid. Also Felipe Dominicana if like a mild one in your rotation (also from Cbid)--dirt cheap but ya gotta age em a little. Gispert is a very good value, esp. maduro (about $2.00).


----------



## Elyod (Apr 17, 2006)

OK, I'm ready to get blasted from all the Drew Estate lovers out there -- but my everyday $2.00 smoke is _*La Vieja Habana*_ _Celebracion National_ (7x52).


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Elyod,

The complaints about DE are simply about ACID for the most part. The LVH is a very good bargain smoke. Even though it's a mixed filler cigar; they put a very nice corojo wrapper on them.

There are a lot of people who were ripping on Acid who LOVE the LVH EY Silencios. I think it was a mistake on DE's part to discontinue the line for national distribution, but at least Cigars International has them again.

-Matt-



Elyod said:


> OK, I'm ready to get blasted from all the Drew Estate lovers out there -- but my everyday $2.00 smoke is _*La Vieja Habana*_ _Celebracion National_ (7x52).


----------



## sirwood (Aug 26, 2003)

King Cat said:


> Padron Fumas were a GREAT value as well (about $1.50 a stick) but these have gone bye bye.


Love the Fumas !
But 'bye bye' ?!? What happened ????/


----------



## FatBoy (May 1, 2006)

I agree on the La Vieja Habanas...

Where I buy them...until I find a cheaper price...


----------



## Islesfan (Mar 1, 2005)

Really like these connies........

http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cig_view&itemcode=CG70

Also LVH Chateu no 3

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=CS-5L&cat=3

two cheap favorites


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

SHOE said:


> The best cheap cigar I keep around is the "Flor de Oliva Torpedo" .
> 
> Singles run me $2.00 a stick, but you can get them for around $40.00 for a bundle of 25 ($1.60 per). I really enjoy this cigar. I would classify it as mild-medium in body. The wrapper is a little sweet upon first taste. It burns really well, the aroma is pleasant, and the smoke is creamy-dense (more than you expect) and I would say it has a nice short-medium finish. I highly recommend it if you are looking for a budget smoke.
> 
> :2


:tpd:

The Flor de Oliva line is by far one of the best values in the cigar sphere. Their corojo is wonderful; my favorite corojo to date!

ATL


----------



## Merebabel (May 12, 2006)

I did a quick search in the Top 25 Cigar Review of cigars that regularly sell for under a dollar a stick. Each had 5 or more reviews, the majority of which were positive.

Rancho Domincana
Thompson Phoenix Robusto
Roly
Pirate's Gold
Moro Castle


I have tried the Rancho Dominicana and Thompson Phoenix, and the Rancho was the better of the two, with the Phoenix getting better with age. 

Now, personal recomendations (and you know what these are worth) Thompson has a cigar called "1 pound of". These are Nestor Plasencia Sandwich cigars. 42 Robustos for 33 dollars. I started smoking these in Iraq. They were our head out on Patrol or Convoy cigars. Usually followed by a Cuban Punch, RyJ, or Monte when we got back.

These are firm, with an easy pull and plenty of smoke. Even burn down to the nub. A mild to medium body the whole way through. It is currently my every day cigar. 

My first post, by the way.


----------



## gkpace (Apr 2, 2006)

I wouldn't call 'em cheap, but Cuban Crafters has the Don Kiki line (I prefer the red and brown label) which are very good, and reasonably priced. The Don Kiki Red label double corona is on sale for about $30.00 for 25 I believe... They also have some cheaper bundles which some people like as well.

I smoke a lot of their cigars... JL Salazars, Cuban crafters, etc. They are all great Nicaraguan Cigars.

Try them at this link:

http://www.cubancrafters.com/index.php

-gk


----------



## RonGill (Jun 1, 2005)

ALRIGHT! You guys are awesome. Lotsa votes for FDO, La Vieja Habana, Trilogy, Sancho Panza, La Finca, Indian Tabac, and Puros Indios. But I went with the JR Consuegra deal. 25 for $22.63 after shipping. Wish me luck.

Thanks for all the info. I'll be utilizing it here in the coming months.

:w 

rpg


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

I have been surprised at the "name" cigars I won for less than $2 on CigarBid. I've had to bid on samplers rather than the whole boxes. Here are some of the better cigars I've had lately -- none of them cost me more than $2 after shipping. Most cost about $1.60 per stick, after shipping.

1. Gurkha Master Select
2. Gurkha Expedition
3. Gurkha Regent
4. Fire by Rocky Patel
5. Indian Tabac Super Fuerte
6. Padilla Cedro
7. Black Pearl Cobre by La Perla Habana
8. Legends Series White Label

In addition to these, I also like these sub-$2 smokes:

1. Padron Londres (ok, $2.50)
2. some JR Alternatives (Excalibur II, Excalibur Prensado, Montecristo Edmundo)
3. El credito (seconds to La Gloria Cubana)
4. Punch London Club

Personally, I stay away from Flor de Oliva but hey, a lot of people won't touch a JR Alt. To each his own, right?

I hope this helps. I don't think cigar smoking has to be expensive if you know where to find good deals.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

CI Legends Red Label, by Perdomo.
Great stick


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

craigchilds said:


> I hope this helps. I don't think cigar smoking has to be expensive if you know where to find good deals.


I cant ever find the good deals


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

I have always been in that income level so I've had practice. Cbid is a great way to get cheap cigars if you like Gurkha, LGC, Perdomo, C.Torano, and 5 Vegas, to name a few. Also, they find decent deals on odd lots on occasion and sometimes with age on them. They have a mild but tasty cheapo now called Pirate's Gold by Rolando Reyes that they found in some warehouse. They have some age on them and are going for $16 to $25 a bundle of 20.

Also, if your patient you can pick up the name brabd cigars for half to two-thirds MSRP. What you do is find out the MSRP and bid half that. Then see how you do. If you win, great. If not, bump up your bid next time/ You can keep track of how your bids work out with the "Lot Watch" list. I've used this method for a year now with great success. I rarely pay more than half MSRP. The excetions are Fuente, Edition De Silvio - you know, rare stuff. I hope that helps.

Here are the boxes on auction now:
http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/category.cfm?categoryID=3

Oh, and of special interest:
La Vieja Habana: The Early Years - Red Velvet (24) $52.00 
La Vieja Habana Cedar Chateau No. 2 (20) $19.00


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

I forgot the Legends Series. CI(Cbid parent) got various cigar makers to compete in making an affordable cigar for them. They even got Graycliff to play! Anyway, some of them are good and can be had on auction cheap. IMHO, the best of the lot are:
Red - Perdomo
White - Camancho
Black - La Aurora
Purple - Graycliff

They all list on CI for $60/box of 20. On cbid they can all be had for half that or less with the exception of Graycliff's offering.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

My favorite _*"cheap"*_ brands are Maria Mancini, La Vieja Habana and Flor de Oliva.

Moro Castle is okay.

My least favorite *"inexpensive"* cigar is Roly. Dog turds! (IMHO)


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm still a fan of the Padron 3K. Nic tobacco is my fav. next to ISOM.


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

I like the Padron 3ks, too. If I am patient, I can get them for $13 a five pack which is close to the target price range. Some of the Connies are a good smoke. Here is a Connie conversion chart:

http://m-a-t.com/cigars/connie.html


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

RonGill said:


> ALRIGHT! You guys are awesome. Lotsa votes for FDO, La Vieja Habana, Trilogy, Sancho Panza, La Finca, Indian Tabac, and Puros Indios. But I went with the JR Consuegra deal. 25 for $22.63 after shipping. Wish me luck.
> 
> Thanks for all the info. I'll be utilizing it here in the coming months.
> 
> ...


Good Luck! A note about Connies FYI. They are seconds of many different manufacturers. They not only vary due to the fact they are secondes, but also because a #14(i.e.) can also be more than one cigar.

The spreadsheet explains this better than I can:

http://m-a-t.com/cigars/connie.html

Again, good luck


----------



## RonGill (Jun 1, 2005)

So I got the Consuegras today. Very nice. Crikey. Good burn, nice cloud of smoke, nice even light draw. Can't complain. Lesse how the next one(s) go. 

Somebody mentioned the Perdomo wheels and I had tried them once upon a time and really liked them. I'll have to get some more of them. Thanks again for everyones opinions! 

rpg
:u


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

For cheap smokes, I like *Spirit of Cuba*, by Alec Bradley, it's a mixed filler Nic and under a $1.00 a stick.


----------



## rmayes3 (Apr 15, 2010)

I recently picked up a few Quorum brand in the churchill size 7x48. They are Nicaraguan filler with Ecuadorian Sumatra wrapper handmade. I paid 2.90 a stick for them. In my opinion they are worth every penny. I've had cigars at 3 times the price that didn't satisfy like these. I've seen them online for about $1.50 a stick. I plan to snatch up as many as I can find and fill the humidor to the brim!:cowboyic9:


----------



## sunkisd69 (Apr 9, 2010)

For a cheap cigar that I enjoy smoking its Spanish Galleon, Dominican, Robusto, mild and very enjoyable! Under $5 a stick :cowboyic9:


----------



## weezel32 (Oct 10, 2009)

The Super Premium 2nds CI sells have aged real nice for me. Very smooth. I'll probably grab another bundle when I have room.


----------



## zackly (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Famous Smoke Shop-house brand*

I like this one from Famous Smoke Shop. Flavorful Nicaraguan with a CT shade grown wrapper. They list for $32.00 per bundle of 20 but they sometimes are on their cigarmonster.com website. Last summer I bought 5 bundles for 100.00 w/free shipping, so a buck a stick! If you have the patience let them rest for a month or more. They improve.
Famous Nicaraguan 2000 Robusto Connecticut Natural | Famous Smoke Shop


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

Merebabel said:


> I did a quick search in the Top 25 Cigar Review of cigars that regularly sell for under a dollar a stick. Each had 5 or more reviews, the majority of which were positive.
> 
> Rancho Domincana
> Thompson Phoenix Robusto
> ...


+1 On the Roly's. Bought a bundle of those for senior week for me and my buddies. A couple survived the summer and they were surprisingly good after some age.



Wetterhorn said:


> My favorite _*"cheap"*_ brands are Maria Mancini, La Vieja Habana and Flor de Oliva.
> 
> Moro Castle is okay.
> 
> My least favorite *"inexpensive"* cigar is Roly. Dog turds! (IMHO)


Love Maria Mancini as well even though we dont see eye-to-eye on the roly's haha


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Flor de Oliva
Calle Ocho
Brocatus
CI's Mistakes

are always good


----------



## JuJuMan16 (Apr 6, 2009)

Pirate's Gold, get them from cbid.


----------



## seyer0686 (Aug 23, 2008)

I just picked up a box of 20 La Cuna Habano Salomons for $28. Can't beat that.


----------



## neocacher (Feb 1, 2010)

I would 2nd many of the Flor de Oliva (I like the maduros). These run anywheres from $1.90 - $2.25. . For a good morning and afternoon smoke, I was also satisfied with the 5 Vegas Classic Torpedo that I just got a dozen on Cbid for $1.67 each. See my latest review on these. Many other 5 Vegas can be purchased for $2.25 or less and generally have decent and better flavor and a good burn.


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow... 2006. That might be a record.


----------



## vick2121 (Jul 10, 2014)

(since this was the thread that came up from my search for cheap cigars, and since this was the thread I used most to create my own list, I'm replying to it)

I'm a cigar boomer who's getting back in to cigars. Here is the list of cigars I compiled from this thread and others. Those with a * I have smoked and would buy again. Almost all can be found at <$3/stick in box quantities or on cbid. Some may not be unavailable now:

5 Vegas Gold or Miami Maduros
Alec Bradley American Sun Grown Blend Corona and Torpedo
Alec Bradley American Classic Blend Torpedo
*Arganese ml3's
*Arturo Fuente 858 Maduro
*CAO Brazilia Robusto 
Casa de Garcia (Sumatra) 
*Cuba Libre One
Diesel unholy cocktail
E.P. Carrillo New Wave Stellas 
Famous Nicaragua 1000 Robusto Maduro
Flor de Oliva Gold Toro
Flor De Oliva Maduro
Illusione Rothchildes
Jesus Fuego Origin Original
La Vieja Habana Cuban Corojo Chateau Corona
Man O' War seconds
*Mr. B Lonsdale Maduro
*Nica Libre 1990
Oba Oba Maduro 
*Padron x000 Maduros
Padron Londres Maduro
Partagas Black
*Perdomo 10th Maduro
Perdomo Maduro. Lot 23 Toro
Perdomo Slow-Aged Lot 826 Toro
*Perdomo Tierra del Sol Maduro Corona
Pinar Del Rio 1878 Capa Oscuro Corona
Pinar Del Rio Sungrown
Punch Gran Puro
Rocky Patel Selects Classic
Saint Luis Rey Rothchilde
Sancho Panza Double Maduro La Mancha
Sancho Panza Double Maduro Quixote
Tatuaje PCR
Tony Alvarez Habano


----------



## Rosa (May 30, 2014)

The Flor de Oliva cigars are really tasty, botht the Natural and the Maduro. I pick them up for about 2.50 at one of my B&M's.


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

I just bought 4 five packs of 5Vegas Classics 6"x60 Gordo's the Judge from CI Joe's Deal of the Day for $39.95 free shipping , $2 A STICK !




AUSTIN


----------



## vick2121 (Jul 10, 2014)

I think the one that surprised me most was the Mr. B Lonsdale Maduro. Cheapest list price, and these are tasty as hell!. Anyone tried one with some age on it?


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/335972-el-bubble.html

There is literally nothing this doesn't work for. This cigar is my answer to everything from now on


----------



## Saltmarsh (Sep 20, 2013)

ShaneG said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/335972-el-bubble.html
> 
> There is literally nothing this doesn't work for. This cigar is my answer to everything from now on


That is the greatest review. :clap2:


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Maroma Dulce. Nice light-medium 5x50 robusto. Faint (slight) dip tip very light like a Baccarat. 24 box cost you $39 on a bad day.



ShaneG said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/335972-el-bubble.html


Awesome review, Shane. We really need to try a group buy on those.!!


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

duplicate


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Although this thread is so old the OP is probably dead by now, here's my list of favorite cheapies, all $2 or less in quantity:

Good Cheapies

Cabo Classic
Gurkha Park Avenue
Nica Libre
5 Vegas Gold
Schizo
Bahia Red
Bahia Blue
John Bull
Graycliff G2
5 Vegas classic


----------



## vick2121 (Jul 10, 2014)

> There is literally nothing this doesn't work for. This cigar is my answer to everything from now on


I hear they blow and cause cavities?


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

The El Bubble is a great morning stick. Full of flavor, chewy beyond compare and the longest finish. Superb! My mouth is puddling with saliva just thinking about it.


----------



## wallydog (Sep 30, 2013)

The best cheap one I've smoked is the General Grant from CI . 1 dollar ,looks like hell , rolled loose , but smokes and taste good .


----------



## jacko (Jul 4, 2014)

I had a fantastic Blood Red Moon the other day and was amazed i could get such a good cigar for so little, I had one again yesterday and the draw was awful ! ...i suppose thats just the luck of the draw


----------

